# Tskitishvili wants out?



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Does this guy have any future? What would the Nuggets want in return?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

david west please


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> david west please


 I doubt the Hornets would do that, but does Denver even need another PF/SF?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

no, but im sure theyd do that deal :yes:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Skita and a second-rounder for Jacobsen and Cabarkapa!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Skita and a second-rounder for Jacobsen and Cabarkapa!


No way in hell Phoenix does that


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> No way in hell Phoenix does that


Why do you say that? Casey Jacobsen and Zarko don't have much trade value. Zarko had a disappointing rookie season and Phoenix might not even pick up Jacobsen's fourth-year option.

It's a little bit too early to give up on Skita. He's an athletic 7-footer who can shoot and put the ball on the floor. He's probably a bust, but he still has enough upside that I'd easily take him over two marginal prospects like Jacobsen and Zarko.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> No way in hell Phoenix does that


 

Seems like a pretty fair trade to me. Jacobsen is crap, he doesn't have much value. Cabarkapa hasn't shown much yet, and is certainly worth less than Tskitishvili at this point.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

He can come to Philly for Johnny Salmons. :yes:


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> no, but im sure theyd do that deal :yes:


No way. They already have Nene and Kmart, so they certaintly don't need a pf. I'm pretty sure they would rather have a guy with some upside like Skita than David West.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

David West at this rate will replace PJ Brown in the lineup as soon as next year for NO. He will be a better player than Skita. He has more talent and potiental in the league than Skita. Sweetney West and Howard were big time steals in the draft last year. Great selections. Look for them to be good players in the league. West would find his way into the rotation. Skita likely will not.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

it isnt the fact that skita sucks, it is that he is never going to get time in denver.trade him to the bobcats for a 2nd rounder


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> it isnt the fact that skita sucks, it is that he is never going to get time in denver.trade him to the bobcats for a 2nd rounder


from a salary cap standpoint this makes the most sense. Why would kiki trade for Cabarkapa and Casey Jacobsen when he could just keep skita...and signed Jon Barry. Thats why I dont see that moving going down. Unless he can get a young talent like West I really think a trade with Atlanta or the Bobcats for a pick is the best option.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think Skita's value is kind of low right now. The Nuggets would be smart to hold onto him. He'd be much more valuable as a reserve than if Denver traded him away for some second-rate shooting guard. Skita's a guy who I think could be VERY good in another year or two.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> it isnt the fact that skita sucks, it is that he is never going to get time in denver.trade him to the bobcats for a 2nd rounder


I agree we are in a Catch 22 with Skita. He has no trade value because he can't prove himself and he can't prove himself because he can't play. Anything we could get for him I would take.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I think Skita is going back to europe, since he can arguably get more money there than anyone will be willing to offer him in NBA.


----------

